# USMCSniper's Second Trapping Lesson



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Another rat? Wow...youre doing really well!  

I caught a couple of real big rats in 330's last year, too. Nothing funky about the grab...they were caught just like little beavers, right between the jaws.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

1238 views to this post as of a few minutes ago. Apparently we are all riveted by your trapline. You seem to have so much sign it's incredible. I'm waiting to hear about your coyotes next.

Congrats....


----------



## trapwise (Dec 22, 2006)

justin you are doing great, nice catch, sounds like you have some experts helping out.is there any bobcats up your way, if so they are bringing top price on the fur market, can't wait for pics on the canines, good luck wayne.:yikes:


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guys, well my total right now is 5 rats, 1 ****, I pulled most of my traps yesterday, the pond is frozen over, and the snow was deep enough that it was pretty sketchy getting back in there with my truck. I have a place right here close to me that looks promising and I am gonna try to take a few rats out of there before the season closes. Also I think someone took something out of the 160 I had set for ****, Dave remember how I showed you that it was dug up around the front of the trap? Well when I pulled the trap the trigger was on the bottom instead of the top, the safety catch was on, and one of the sticks was broken but still crossed above the trap. I'm about 99% sure we took the safety off, because dave was teaching me about setting the trap so I know we took it off, also all of my 160/220/330's are set with the trigger on top, just a personal preference, but who knows I just think its odd that I never got anything in that trap. Also I think I missed a fox or coyote, Dave and I placed a #2 double long spring that we removed one spring from, on a log crossing over a feeder spring. The log had a well defined trail leading up to it, the trap was sprung and in the water but nothing was in it. I did not see any sign of people around the trap so I don't think anyone took anything out of it. Anyway I have also got permission from a land owner here in grayling to trap his river front, he said he has 4-5 mink and 5-6 **** that frequent his water front, also he said he see's quite a few rats out in the water every now and then. How should I trap it? His bank is all walled with timbers except the area under his dock. I am thinking a small pocket between the dock and the wall and some bottom edge sets along the 160 feet of bank he owns. He really wants me to trap his **** out but I'm not sure I will because he has neighbors and they could see a **** in a trap on his land, I'm not very comfortable with it. By the way the final measurements of the **** were 28 1/2 inches nose to hips on stretcher, and 13 inches wide at the hips on the stretcher, his tail is only 6 1/2 inches though, that looked short to me. The big rat fit on the stretcher but it was close. I will post again when I get the traps in the water this week. I still have two a coyote set at my parents house not far from the chicken coop baited with some chicken.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

> By the way the final measurements of the **** were 28 1/2 inches nose to hips on stretcher, and 13 inches wide at the hips on the stretcher, his tail is only 6 1/2 inches though, that looked short to me.


I'm no expert, but i would think that you could pull that **** alittle longer. Thirteen inches wide seems way too wide. Maybe you could pull some of that width out and gain some More length and gain the next higher grade. I found out the hard way that you won't get anything for extra width. It's the length that counts. 8" to 8 1/2" would probably be more appropriate. If I'm wrong, I'm sure that someone here will enlighten both of us. Great catch either way!


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

**** should be streched a bit narrower than 13". Furharvester site (http://www.furharvesters.com/boardsizes.htm)recomended a **** board 48" long and 7.5" wide a the bottom. At 36" from the tip it should be 7.25" wide.

Anyway congrats on your catch so far! You've come long way in sort amout of time!


----------



## adc_69_2000 (Jan 31, 2006)

here is second lessone and more updates


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Man these were great updates I just wish I was here when all these started I missed out! Great job Dave giving him lessons on the line. I'm sure he will remember it forever! 

Good job on all your catches this winter! OT


----------



## trapwise (Dec 22, 2006)

great job justin, i see you are getting the hang of it now. as trapper john said, keep them ***** at 7.5 at the bottom and you will be in a higher grade.keep those pics coming, i enjoy seeing a new trapper at work, good luck in the future. by the way if you need anything else let me know,wayne .


----------

